

Ask HN: Best graduate schools out west. - pjw1187

Hi everyone, I am currently in search for graduate schools that have a PhD in computer science. I want to study artificial intelligence and robotics. I live on the east coast(NC) and only know of local schools around here. I'd love to move out west somewhere(I've looked at colorado), but I'm not sure of any good programs or where to start? I was wondering if anyone could recommend any schools? Thanks.
======
jacobb
UC Berkeley, Stanford, Caltech.

